# Anyone using the new Kelly KDZ controller ?



## EBJ (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been using their KD controller for a year now and it is great.
I switched to a KDZ controller (because they are discontinuing the KD) and I am having issues.

The main issue I am having is the controller seems to cut-off regen at slow speeds, making the vehicle coast as soon as you hit 4-5mph. 
Where as the KD controller would consistently regen to about 3 mph then continue to maintain that amount of regen, allowing you to roll at 3mph regardless of the hill.

*I was just wondering if anyone else is using the KDZ controller, and whether or not they are having these issues.* I'm having other issues as well, but this is the main issue for me.

Thank you.


----------



## gregski (Sep 6, 2011)

What KD controller model do you have? What vehicle are you using it in? I would like to try the Kelly controllers.


----------



## EBJ (Sep 8, 2011)

gregski said:


> What KD controller model do you have? What vehicle are you using it in? I would like to try the Kelly controllers.


I am using the KDZ controller.
I am using it in a very light-weight 4-wheeled vehicle.

I have used the KD controller in this same vehicle without any problems.

The KDZ controller on the other hand has been giving me some problems. I was able to talk with Kelly and with a new firmware, they were able to resolve _most_ of my issues.

I am still having an issue with the regen-brakes turning off at slow speeds.
This did not happen with the KD controller I had been using previously.
Once Kelly controllers solves this problem I would recommend them, but until I can get this problem solved I can not recommend them. Stay tuned I guess.


----------

